# Good Friends



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I was sitting there on the couch late this morning...Dogs started barking, I look out and I see my buddy Tims truck rolling in the drive. I was kinda of excited for a visit. Tim comes in and we're chewing the fat and having a cup of coffee. He says he's here to do some work. My other buddy Brian is getting the pigs and he needs to get the pen ready. (I decided this year rather than hog panels I'd go with an electric fence). It starts raining and he says "Anything else we can do until the rain lets up" I tell him I'd like to get the mower deck on my GT5000. He pulls my FNH1715 out of shop and leaves it running and pulls the GT5000 in. I had bought a mulcher kit so he installs that. He uses my brand new electric impact and changes the blades. Puts the other items on and hangs the deck. I just hung out on the stool skooter keeping him company as he wouldn't let me do anything.

We jump in his truck and he drives me down by the barn. He runs back up and gets the tractor, t-posts and chains. Now he's driving my 1715 around to the barn. He frees up all the hog panels and starts pulling t-posts with the chain and by rolling the bucket. I get out to show him the chain trick and walk around a little bit. Boy does it feel great to be out doing something. We lay out for the new posts location and he's starts hammering posts in. I don't have enough insulators or the 300' of underground wire I need to make the barn hot. He packs up everything, puts it all away and drives me up to the house. We go in and have some coffee and conversation. He says he'll pick up the other stuff I need and be out to install it.

Wow, what a friend....comes over to visit and does my work for me. But he did get to play with all my toys.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Its nice to have a friend like that to do all that hes a good friend.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Yep, good friend to have. I'll bet that he would be there even without the toys. They were just sort of a fringe benefit to being able to help you out. 

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Yep, good friend to have. I'll bet that he would be there even without the toys. They were just sort of a fringe benefit to being able to help you out.
> 
> Mark *


Oh Yeah he'd a been here....but he just loves my 1715.:lmao:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Glad to see that you have friends around up there in the great white north to help you out untill you are back on your feet, so to speak!  That is what friend and neighbors are for.eace:


----------

